# Sending Money - Dubai to UK



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey all, how is it going?

I've had a brief search, but with transfers I kind of need up to date info (best companies to use etc)

I transfer a regular amount to the UK each month (ADCB - Halifax), this is fine and I have no issues. This is for around 1000GBP a month.

I want to send a lump sum back to cover a few things and some house work, and it'll be around 20,000-25,000GBP.

I know the exchange rate isn't the best going that way at the moment, so want to get the best deal possible?

Can anyone advise the best methods for doing this and potential pitfalls? I will of course give my bank a heads up about the transaction.

Many thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

you will probably get the best rate with an exchange house (e.g. Al Ansari - ask them for their "best rates" or speak to manager if the amounts are high) or a currency house like GCEN (google them). 
IMHO, transferring with banks is a convenient but expensive option if you take into account the poor exchange rates they give you (even if the transfer is "free")


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I use GCEN. Bigger the sum, better the rate, but no commission.

Easily done online without getting off your a&se.


----------



## beccawilliams89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Are there any charges for sending money from Dubai to the UK? Just a small amount each month to put into savings for examples.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There are always charges...be on the exchange rate or fee.


----------

